# Can pdr remove this?



## CamTT (Apr 25, 2016)

Unfortunately a garage have decided to put a dent in my sill cover on my mk1 tt. I know I can get this done by the bodyshop who fitted and painted them but he's on holiday and I'm impatient. As they are bolt on items and the metal is thin hence the getting dents easy could it be repaired by pdr? if so can anyone reccomed someone around Portsmouth Hampshire? Thanks









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

The sills are usually double skinned, and so access from behind is very difficult. You can rivet a pull on it, then try and pull it out, but that requires grinding it back to metal first, and then respraying.

Otherwise it's a fill and paint job.

Thankfully the textured paint does make it easier to colour match.


----------



## CamTT (Apr 25, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> The sills are usually double skinned, and so access from behind is very difficult. You can rivet a pull on it, then try and pull it out, but that requires grinding it back to metal first, and then respraying.
> 
> Otherwise it's a fill and paint job.
> 
> Thankfully the textured paint does make it easier to colour match.


On the mk1 tt they are bolt on side skirts so the metal is very thin and not double skinned.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

CamTT said:


> On the mk1 tt they are bolt on side skirts so the metal is very thin and not double skinned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


...in which case ignore me...!

Sorry I had a dent on my old A5 and I had no luck repairing it, so (wrongly) assumed it might be the same with yours.

Good luck


----------

